# LATCH car seat in 2003 sentra SpecV?



## jaeSun (Mar 10, 2004)

ok, prob not the most frequent question, but where in the world is the latch for the car seats? i have pulled the thing apart it seems and i cannot find it.... i found some bars, but dont look to be latch ...

the car should have latch as its required by law from cars made from sept 2002 and on ... and i have a 2003


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

jaeSun said:


> ok, prob not the most frequent question, but where in the world is the latch for the car seats? i have pulled the thing apart it seems and i cannot find it.... i found some bars, but dont look to be latch ...
> 
> the car should have latch as its required by law from cars made from sept 2002 and on ... and i have a 2003


the latch is the thing on the rear deck and also in the crevice of the seat, it is a metal u shaped bar coming out of the deck, you hook a kid seat to it its not a latch per se, it stands for
Lower 
Anchor
Tether for
CHildren


----------



## jaeSun (Mar 10, 2004)

if its what i think it is, its the most weirdest one ive seen yet. my other cars have specific bars, and the patches onthe seats that show it having the latch is patched right in front of the latch itself (making for easy find). nissan is nothing like this and seems like a flimsy latch..

and im aware that its not a "latch" per se


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

The latch is two clips instead of one. The top one is under a portion of the speaker grill and the lower one is between the bottom and top seat cushion (bottom back of seat where you loose your change). It should have a white screened pic where to look (my 02 does).
With the two hooked up you don't need to use the seat belt, but I do. In fact the kids seats are rarely (like 3 times) in my Spec so I have only bothered to hook that lower one once.
I think I will now that my oldest is into a booster seat and my car is running more often.

BTW the "Turbo Booster" goes really nice if anyone has else has an 02.








Get it now because kids stuff changes ever so slightly each year.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I had a difficult time finding the latch as well when putting in the kid's seat. They are there, they are not flimsy, but they are hard to find. Feel around w/your hand first, then put in the clip. I actually pulled out the seat (bottom of the car's seat) to find the latches first.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

jaeSun said:


> if its what i think it is, its the most weirdest one ive seen yet. my other cars have specific bars, and the patches onthe seats that show it having the latch is patched right in front of the latch itself (making for easy find). nissan is nothing like this and seems like a flimsy latch..
> 
> and im aware that its not a "latch" per se


Did your car not come with an owner's manual?


----------

